# Egg share in exchange for IVF



## CB2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am a mum to 1 child, and I would like to share my eggs to help someone and so that I can recieve free IVF treatment back. Where do I start? Where do I go? 

I'm from the westmidlands x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Coventry are a good clinic who offer this.
You will need to get referred from your GP which clearly states for egg share and they will send you an appointment through to see the consultant.. which is free


----------



## CB2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Oooh thank you very much! I am seeing the doctor on Monday so shall ask them. Thank you 😊


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Heya hun - good luck!! There are lots of clinics out there so my advice is to really shop about. If you wanted to join the bigger conversation (egg share friends)  then there are a few people who might be able to suggest where to go. Most of us are at private clinics which seem to be coming in a bit cheaper than some of the NHS ones but it varies depending on your situation. Hope to see you there xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Definitely shop around Coventry's waiting list is huge for egg sharers Im currently at coventry and their treatment with me has left a lot to be desired, I was also under Birmingham Womens Hospital, My recommendation is to go to a private clinic they seem to have a much better bedside manner, thats just me though. You can find comparisons and information about all egg share clincis on the HFEA website. 

As Kmurph said come and join us on the other thread


----------

